# Some nice video from Japan



## Nic (Jul 6, 2008)

Came on to this on YouTube - thought you might enjoy it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hVCBnWWAw&feature=related


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful. What a stand!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 7, 2008)

That is very impressive!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice video and excellent display!!!!! Thanks 
(I wish I could read what is written on the screen... )


----------



## Nic (Jul 11, 2008)

Would the wild-flower photographers here not take along a camcorder and make a few YouTube vids for the rest of us that don't care to slog through muddy, tick infested swamps to see our native species in the wild? Y'all take some beautiful photos, but watching those flowers dip and sway in the breeze and rain is unmatched. Granted the images are not as good as the superb photos on this forum, but video really puts you in the place.


----------



## swamprad (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------

